# T25 exhaust system



## Gerbie (Jan 23, 2011)

HI ALL,its come to the time when i need to renew the complete exhaust system on my 1989 t25 watercooled, from the engine to the silencer, looks complicated to me!!! any ideas how much it will cost? think its been on since new and the bolts look very rusty. cheers Gerbie (chris)


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 23, 2011)

Longlife will make a stainless one for you. Google it.


----------



## shawbags (Jan 25, 2011)

hi there,stainless exhausts are very good but exspensive,unfortunatly t25 exhausts are not cheap anyway,look on ebay and compare the prices with vw camper specialists.
If the bolts are rusty be carefull not to snap them off if you do it yourself,its not rocket science but it can be a fidly dirty job as you will have to take some of the tinware off as you go,follow the haynes manual guide or better still,money permiting,sourse the exhaust yourserlf and take it to a reputable t25 garage for fitting,shawbags.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 25, 2011)

Not cheap, I agree, I got one made for my T4 when the back box fell apart - it was cheaper than OE and not far different to pattern parts. Had another one for my Mitzi Pajero as parts almost impossible to get (same with Mazda Bongos). On the other hand my old Vauxhall Midi needed a new bit most years and cost me a fortune. Money well spent if you intend to keep your van.


----------



## shawbags (Jan 26, 2011)

your right,stainless to keep,standard to sell.


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jan 26, 2011)

It would help if your profile included your location

This place is well regarded in the VW world.

brickwerks

The Brick-yard

        Jeff.


----------



## Gerbie (Mar 14, 2011)

*t25 exhaust system*

hi jeff, im from the wirral, merseyside. Thanks for all the answers, looks like it will be an expensive job, just when i could do without it!!!! oh well, Gerbie


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 15, 2011)

Gerbie said:


> hi jeff, im from the wirral, merseyside. Thanks for all the answers, looks like it will be an expensive job, just when i could do without it!!!! oh well, Gerbie



Hi Gerbie - just had a quote for stainless steel, £700 fitted for my T25 water cooled.
Other than this try JustKampers in Hampshire.


----------



## Gerbie (Mar 16, 2011)

*t25 exhaust system*

thanks Guernsey Donkey, think i will have to bite the bullet and splash the cash, just wont be telling the missus how much it cost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, by the way thanks for the fantastic photos of the western isles !!!!!!!!!!!!. Gerbie


----------

